# Hi,can u advise newbie?



## Kev th (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi,im totally new to bb and although generally fit I want to know what to do 1st? I had a full vial of nebido 14 days ago,and1ml of testerone enanthate 4 days ago (3ml left in vial) and also have a 1ml unopened bottle of nandrolone undecanate.ive started generally working out about 20-30 mins a day but would really appreciate some advice as to what to roids to take next out of my little stash or some advice on alternatives? My source is unhelpfull and I could really do with advice as looking to get into bb on a perm basis.atb kev


----------



## will69176 (Jul 16, 2012)

There's a lot of good advice on this forum and some good examples of beginner cycles.

I would suggest that you don't take any more of what you have until you have a better understanding, sounds like you may do yourself more harm than good!



Kev th said:


> Hi,im totally new to bb and although generally fit I want to know what to do 1st? I had a full vial of nebido 14 days ago,and1ml of testerone enanthate 4 days ago (3ml left in vial) and also have a 1ml unopened bottle of nandrolone undecanate.ive started generally working out about 20-30 mins a day but would really appreciate some advice as to what to roids to take next out of my little stash or some advice on alternatives? My source is unhelpfull and I could really do with advice as looking to get into bb on a perm basis.atb kev


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

I suggest you do bit more reading and training, get your diet sorted, etc etc. It 100% sounds like steroids are not for you and you will do more harm that good if taking them without any idea what you are doing.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/245073-cycle-ready.html


----------



## Kev th (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks for replies and link,will just concentrate on reading up and excercing until ive got a better understanding of the whole bb thing.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

How many mg per ml is your testosterone?

Depending on that, inject 1-2 ml, once a week for 10-12 weeks. Forget the Nandrolone.


----------



## Kev th (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks for reply omen,Its 30mg test per 1ml ,had 1ml last tues and looking to do another 1ml tomorrow (tues) does that sound ok to you?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

30 or 300mg per ml.. Are you using Testosterone Propionate?

30mg once weekly is less than your natural testosterone production. Either stop taking it and wait until you have done some research, or get a longer ester ie Testosterone Enanthate and inject that once weekly.

Look in the steroid section at the half lives sticky.


----------



## Kev th (Jul 4, 2015)

I took 1ml of testosterone enanthate from a 10ml vial,the vial says it contains 300mg of test enanthate so im assuming that the 1ml I took only contained 30ml of test? Also I've taken a vial of nebido (1000mg of test in 4ml ) would the 2 be adequate for bb? Thanks,keith


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

300mg per ml is 300mg.

You've inject 300mg of Test Enanthate and 1000mg of Nebido?

You don't have a fvcking clue what you are doing mate. Stop injecting yourself.

Stick to 1ml of Test Enanthate, once weekly and make sure your diet and training is up to scratch, or you won't gain anything.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> 300mg per ml is 300mg.
> 
> You've inject 300mg of Test Enanthate and 1000mg of Nebido?
> 
> ...


please take this advise and do a bit of research. right now you have no idea what you are injecting or how much, its really just asking for trouble imo.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Scary


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

HOLY COW, Listen to above and stop injecting and learn, You have only just started lifting ffs give it 6 months research and training and look again


----------



## Kev th (Jul 4, 2015)

Ok guys I take your point, I was advised by somebody who claimed to know what they were talking about but obviously dont. Will stop until ive got a better understanding of the whole bb thing. now I know why I was bouncing off the walls . Thanks for the advice. keith


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Kev th said:


> Ok guys I take your point, I was advised by somebody who claimed to know what they were talking about but obviously dont. Will stop until ive got a better understanding of the whole bb thing. now I know why I was bouncing off the walls . Thanks for the advice. keith


Steroid use and bodybuilding are 2 different things. Sounds like you need to read into both though, A LOT

If you intend to stop, Look into HCG and running a PCT.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> Steroid use and bodybuilding are 2 different things. Sounds like you need to read into both though, A LOT
> 
> If you intend to stop, Look into HCG and running a PCT.


For one or two jabs, you advising a power pct? Bit overkill.

OP, apart from sounding clueless, you should recover fine, just stop injecting.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> For one or two jabs, you advising a power pct? Bit overkill.
> 
> OP, apart from sounding clueless, you should recover fine, just stop injecting.


I didn't say anything at all about a ''Power PCT'' I advised looking into a PCT. He's injected 1300mg of testosterone, from what he's suggested. That will stay in his system for a good few weeks and ''could'' affect his HPTA. Plus who knows what else he's planning on injecting or has already.

I'm not suggesting his should do it, I said he should look into. For future reference if anything else.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> I didn't say anything at all about a ''Power PCT'' I advised looking into a PCT. He's injected 1300mg of testosterone, from what he's suggested. That will stay in his system for a good few weeks and ''could'' affect his HPTA. Plus who knows what else he's planning on injecting or has already.
> 
> I'm not suggesting his should do it, I said he should look into. For future reference if anything else.


It is just what you implled, HCG plus pct is power pct. OP is confused enough, but hey, just my opinion


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> It is just what you implled, HCG plus pct is power pct. OP is confused enough, but hey, just my opinion


That wasn't my intention. I like to give people options.

but yes, I do agree with you there, op is confused already.

I'd like to know what he's actually taken and when, but I don't think even he knows the answer to that.


----------



## manivy2014 (Jul 9, 2015)

Leave a footprint


----------



## Kev th (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi guys,thanks for everyones input to my original post.ive now had 4 weekly 1ml jabs of test e 300 and although im feeling stronger and starting to see some muscle growth,ive also started to get sore nipples but no sign of gyno.i was told to take arimadex to stop the sore nipples but dont know how to go about buying this without getting ripped off.can anyone give me any advice so I dont get ripped off on the net or at least give me sone pointers as my source is no longer available.any help is appreciated


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Kev th said:


> Hi,im totally new to bb and although generally fit I want to know what to do 1st? I had a full vial of nebido 14 days ago,and1ml of testerone enanthate 4 days ago (3ml left in vial) and also have a 1ml unopened bottle of nandrolone undecanate.ive started generally working out about 20-30 mins a day but would really appreciate some advice as to what to roids to take next out of my little stash or some advice on alternatives? My source is unhelpfull and I could really do with advice as looking to get into bb on a perm basis.atb kev


oh my god not another one,ffs.


----------



## Kev th (Jul 4, 2015)

The last jab of nebido I had was 20th june and thats me finiished with nebido.since then its been a weely jab of 1ml of test e (300mg) and thats all I will be taking friom now on.ive been told to take something with the test e to combat the estrogen but am not sure what to take or what dosage?any advice would be appreciated as suffering from sore nipples and dont wanna end up with bitch tits lol I now know I should have sorted this before I started with the test e but was told just to take the test on its own.


----------



## Kev th (Jul 4, 2015)

Wow/oh my god not another one ffs! That was really helpful. All im asking for is some advice on what i need to take with my test e ? Ok I should have done more research and im guilty of being too keen to get started but i bet theres others on here who have made the same mistake. I wouldnt be in this position if I was given the right advice by the t**t who was only interested in offloading .


----------



## Newbro (Jul 30, 2015)

As for good and honest advice if you want to listen would be drop everything off, get some blood work done to see your test levels, estrogen and etc... And spend a bit of time reading about your next move with anabolic steroids.

also read the importance of PCT and why is necessary bro..

my other advise would be diet first, and then think about steroids if is what you want to do, you have to remember that the only thing that will put size is food and nothing else..if you don't eat you don't grow, if you don't know how to grow without steroids then steroids are not going to do anything for you apart from fill your body with water.

but this is just advice brother you do what you want to do.


----------



## Newbro (Jul 30, 2015)

Start from the beginning bro.

diet, training and growth..

no more growth then you think of steroids.

The bad think about new guys to steroids is thinking that is a quicker way of getting to where guys have been doing for many years.

rome wasn't build in one day bro.

think about it.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Jab it all 4ml at a time

Test deca tren 4ml of each once a week

Do that for 2 weeks then up it to 5ml

Then 6ml after 2 week etc etc


----------



## Kev th (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks for your reply newbro, its appreciated


----------

